# From Marquette Michigan/Help ya if we can



## C&J Snow Plowin (Dec 10, 2004)

If we can help you out feel free to call. (906)249-9979 
We can most likely cover your acounts if your equipment is down or if you just get overwhelmed with new acounts.
Cliff


----------

